# Betta fry questions



## osxplakat (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello, fellow betta owners and breeders! I'm new to this forum page and I would love to absorb some of your knowledge on what to feed my betta fry that are 3 days old. Yes, they are swimming horizontally and yes I have all the equipment needed to breed these youngsters. I have some questions :-D 

Right after my male betta inserted all the eggs into the bubble nest I quickly went to my nearest LPS to find a plant that can create infursoria so that my young ones can thrive on the first week. I grabbed the amazon sword plant & put three into my 10 gallon tank. I wasnt sure that frys were eating the infursoria so i tried feeding my frys newly hatched brine shrimp. But they werent eating the brine shrimp. I'm guessing at this young age theyre not capable of devouring the brine. So far there are no deaths (phew ). 
I want to know what I should feed my children. (at what ages so that they can grow into fine young adults ;-)) 

Now for my breeding tank I covered the opening with suran wrap. (This worked great for my spawn. It kept the temperature stable) 
I know that having the suran wrap was good to have because cold drafts could potentially harm my eggs but my littles guys are free swimming. (at least 3 days old)
Can I remove my cover?
By doing so, will my young frys be harmed by the decrease of the water temperature because of the cold drafts? 
Should I wait a couple weeks before removing the cover?


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I left mine covered because the humidity is supposed to be better for the fry as they start to breath air(I think?).
So I'd keep it covered unless it's an issue.

Did you feed from hatching or wait until free swimming?
They should start looking food when they're swimming around.

with my first spawn they got egg yolk paste(hard boil an egg, takee a pinch of the yolk and mush it on a spoon with a few drops of tank water) Spirulina and APR.
after a couple days they got decaps.
I didn't use live foods.

I bought my "starter kit" from this guy, great costumer service and he answered any qutions I had. He was away for a long time and is finally offering these again. <3 I really recommend them:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?breeding&1380030004

before spawning, if you wanted to go the live food route you should have ordered a micro worm culture a while ago. the BBS you have now should be fine.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Plants don't "create" infusoria. They house/carry infusoria. The best way to build up infusoria for fry is to set up your fry tank a few weeks in advance with plants and add in a bit of spirulina or alfalfa powder every few days. There will be very few infusoria on a plant that is just plunked in the tank with the fry.
You can feed BBS from day 3. Feed very sparingly and remove whatever they don't eat that dies on the bottom.
If the tank is in a warm humid area like a garage you don't need to cover it. If it is in the air conditioned house then you need to cover it until the fry grow out.
I now feed mine infusoria from day 3-5, BBS from day 5 to day 28, powdered fish food and bbs from day 28-56, small fish pellets from day 56 til they are big enough for the next size up.


----------



## osxplakat (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for your advice! I have hatched my batch of BBS. There is a lot of left over food. I want to know your best method to removing whatever they don't eat. I also would like to know what methods you use for a water change for the tank. I also have two snails that help clean the tank. 

Thanks, 

osxplakat


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's really best to have proper fry food ready before you breed.


----------

